# Stranger in a Strange Land JU-87D Stuka Project



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I need a little help with a project I have in mind. I found a picture online years ago of a JU-87D Stuka with British markings and a hand painted sign in front of it that said (Under Entirely New Managenent). I have always wanted to build a model of that plane in 1/32 scale. I have the Stuka and the British roundel decals on the way in the mail. I can't find the diving black birds that go on the cowling though. Does any one know of some after market decals I can get my hands on or a company that can print a couple of decals up for me?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Most hobby shops sell blank clear decal material. Any local small print shop should be able to take that image file, scale it to the size you want, and print it out on decal film.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can print your own decals but I am pretty sure that one is available anyway on an aftermarket sheet


----------

